# Question...



## Greg Rempe (Dec 23, 2005)

How long should it take a _*normal *_person to put together a one touch gold???


----------



## Captain Morgan (Dec 23, 2005)

That's not the question you would ask to get the answer you need.


----------



## Bruce B (Dec 23, 2005)

How long is it taking you to put it together?  :grin:  :grin:  :grin:  :grin:  :grin:


----------



## Griff (Dec 23, 2005)

Normal ?? You mean there's normal people that hang out here ??

Griff


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Dec 23, 2005)

30 mins.  ... unitl you've found that the legs are on the wrong way. 8-[


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 23, 2005)

Would this happen to be the same baffoon that put the Guru Eyelet on backwards?


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2005)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Would this happen to be the same *baffoon* that *put the Guru Eyelet on backwards?*


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2005)

Burnt Food Dude said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":1p9qdpr7]Would this happen to be the same baffoon that put the Guru Eyelet on backwards?



You can put it in backwards?[/quote:1p9qdpr7]
 :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  Greg can!  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:


----------



## Greg Rempe (Dec 23, 2005)

The grill is together...took 15 minutes and is correct...nothing backwards!...Bill, go ahead and re-post the eyelet photos if you need to...I know you have them saved!  _ *F- all of you!!!*_


----------



## Woodman1 (Dec 24, 2005)

You have to put it together? Those are _legs?_ I thought they were fire pokers? Have fun with the grill Greg. I'm doin a prime rib today.  Yer wife wanted to get you an offset pit, but I told her a Weber Kettle could do anything one on those could do! :!:


----------



## Greg Rempe (Dec 24, 2005)

Once again, I have nothing but thanks heading in your direction!  Off set shmoff set! :!:


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 24, 2005)

Don't feel too bad, Steve Z. put the eyelet I gave him in backwards too!   :ack:


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2005)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> The grill is together...took 15 minutes and is correct...nothing backwards!...Bill, go ahead and re-post the eyelet photos if you need to...I know you have them saved!  _ *F- all of you!!!*_


I'll spare you this time.  :lmao:  Merry Christmas, Greg!


----------



## john pen (Dec 24, 2005)

Woodman said:
			
		

> Yer wife wanted to get you an offset pit, but I told her a Weber Kettle could do anything one on those could do! :!:



Thats what friends are for....


----------



## Greg Rempe (Dec 24, 2005)

Well, I painted on some veggie oil and dropped a load of K-Ford in her to give her a nice seasoning up...I know I don't have to but it ain't gonna hurt!

Can't wait to actually cook on it...I got a bag of lump to try when the first cook happens!!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 3, 2006)

And lets see some pics of the first cook!


----------



## Finney (Jan 3, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> And lets see some pics of the first cook!


Damn Nick............... He'll have to get it back out of the attic.  #-o


----------

